# Czech gsd escape bite take down



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3suXyKcsGpY


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

nice take down...nice dog too!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

At the very end of the vid, it looks like the dog drops the sleeve? What happens next? Does he give the helper a big smooch, or does he bite hiim?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Lookes like he wanted to play..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> nice take down...nice dog too!


HI Tamara,

Gee you're easily impressed with a 6 second video 
It looked to me like a NOOB "decoy" who didn't keep the sleeve in position, didn't keep up his forward speed and then
tripped over his own feet. LOL


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> At the very end of the vid, it looks like the dog drops the sleeve? What happens next? Does he give the helper a big smooch, or does he bite hiim?


Yeah, I want to see the rest of that video too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

it was meant in a sarcastic(joking) way....if you happened to read my other post I said it looked like it wanted to play...could be a beginner dog too..( I also like Czech dogs)


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

The helper is in training and he is very dedicated. the dog even forgave him with a little smooch after falling, but he got right back up and did another escape bite. thanks to those of you who gave compliments.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Salerno said:


> The helper is in training and he is very dedicated. the dog even forgave him with a little smooch after falling, but he got right back up and did another escape bite. thanks to those of you who gave compliments.



Patrick,

YOU posted a 6 second clip titled "take down"
There was NO take down, there was a trip up.
Don't post clips of "helpers in training" no matter how
"dedicated" and get insulted when we aren't impressed.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

I apologize for the confusion. I did not get insulted. However, I do very much appreciate the constructive criticism and I look forward to more of it.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Thomas I really do appreciate the feedback becuase it provides me with an extra eye on how the helper in training really fell.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Patrick,
> 
> YOU posted a 6 second clip titled "take down"
> There was NO take down, there was a trip up.
> ...


 
Who's we it seems like you are the only person complaining..
Come on man can't you tell they were just having fun and wanted to share...Guess u can't..
You super dog trainer you...lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Who's we it seems like you are the only person complaining..
> Come on man can't you tell they were just having fun and wanted to share...Guess u can't..
> You super dog trainer you...lol


Hillel

There was NO complaining. I just pointed out what the video clip actually showed. Anyone willing to put on a sleeve gets
credit, but learn proper technique and do a bunch of five foot escape bites before you do the 50 foot ones. Dogs and decoys
both get injured otherwise.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Thomas. We will go back to the short escape bites before doing long ones again. I appreciate the help and advice.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Salerno said:


> Thanks Thomas. We will go back to the short escape bites before doing long ones again. I appreciate the help and advice.



Hi Patrick,

You're welcome. Best wishes with your training.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

hahaha I like Patrick, i am picturing his eyes rolling when he says that


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hi Patrick,

You're welcome. Best wishes with your training.



I think he thinks Patrick was really thanking him for real? What an ass


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> You're welcome. Best wishes with your training.
> 
> ...




Chris,

I take people at face value. I offered an honest opinion of the video based on a dozen years in the sport and having titled two HOT SchH III dogs. IF Patrick was NOT being sincere in his "thanks" then that says more about him then me. Everyone can make their own decision on who the ass is.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> I take people at face value. I offered an honest opinion of the video based on a dozen years in the sport and having titled two HOT SchH III dogs. IF Patrick was NOT being sincere in his "thanks" then that says more about him then me. Everyone can make their own decision on who the ass is.


You’re barely a hobbyist, but man you preach like an expert


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Patrick the most important thing other than safety is having fun, so continue to enjoy your self and break a leg ( figure of speech ). Anyways enjoy what your doing and don't worry about what the rest of the world is doing as long as your doing it and having a great time with your friends / dogs.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Patrick the most important thing other than safety is having fun, so continue to enjoy your self and break a leg ( figure of speech ). Anyways enjoy what your doing and don't worry about what the rest of the world is doing as long as your doing it and having a great time with your friends / dogs.


This sounds good to me


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Patrick the most important thing other than safety is having fun, so continue to enjoy your self and break a leg ( figure of speech ). Anyways enjoy what your doing and don't worry about what the rest of the world is doing as long as your doing it and having a great time with your friends / dogs.


 
I agree with Harry on this too! Have fun thats what its all about !


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> You’re barely a hobbyist, but man you preach like an expert



What ever you say Junior LMAO


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Patrick, NICE dog, nice gutsy decoy! Keep on keeping on you've got a show stopper. I've actually got three police departments training at my place right now and any one of them could benefit from working with that decoy or that dog. I really like the attempted smooch at the end.

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you. We are having a great time and it is very rewarding everytime I get to handle this dog and teach new decoys.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Patrick, NICE dog, nice gutsy decoy! Keep on keeping on you've got a show stopper. I've actually got three police departments training at my place right now and any one of them could benefit from working with that decoy or that dog. I really like the attempted smooch at the end.
> 
> Butch Cappel
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.k9ps.com



Damn it's getting deep around here LOL
Nobody said anything bad about the dog.
I didn't say the decoy wasn't "gutsy". I said his technique was faulty. Which was why he lost his footing and stumbled

Patrick,

If you were just being a smartass in your replies to me, then
maybe you have a future in K9 ProSports


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr. Barriano,
It was not my intention of coming across as a "smart ass". If I was insulted in any way, I would have directly let you know without sarcasm or being a "smart ass". Whatever argument there may be between yourself and another person is none of my concern. The video was posted with no intention of showing off, but rather as a means of entertainment and for some constructive feedback from someone who was not there to help the dog, the helper, and I in bettering ourselves.


----------



## Jude Kitchens (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,:-\"

This is the jr. "decoy" here trying to catch my breath. Thank you to all that posted kind and constructive comments. This was the second time trying helper work. I love working dogs and the energy that surrounds them so I am willing to learn and hear constructive criticism.

That was the second attempt at an escape bite: 1st time Dutch got a "loose" bite and we were in sync and I was in control.
2nd time Dutch got a firm bite. I believe I looked away at the last second and focused on running instead of having a 85# DSD attached to my left arm followed by a nice trip. My bad but we live and learn. 

Dutch is a great dog with a very focused and knowledgeable trainer. Thanks to Patrick for sharing his knowledge and for the positive support he gives out to our community. He is a pleasure to train with and a gentlemen which goes far on and off the field.

Maybe we can post the 1st and 3rd escape bite for those who would like a recap.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Prolly better not to post any video here people are to quick to post assessments including my self on short clips of dog training in the works.
I've seen clips of video posted here of world championship winning performances scoffed at and ridiculed by people that have never been to such a event.
Keep training and when looking to impress or get advice get it from someone that knows the entire story.
My 2 cents keep your distance short and your arm tighter to your body listen and watch your mentors.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Salerno said:


> Mr. Barriano,
> It was not my intention of coming across as a "smart ass". If I was insulted in any way, I would have directly let you know without sarcasm or being a "smart ass". Whatever argument there may be between yourself and another person is none of my concern. The video was posted with no intention of showing off, but rather as a means of entertainment and for some constructive feedback from someone who was not there to help the dog, the helper, and I in bettering ourselves.


Thank you for the clarification. I took your responses at face value and was surprised at the comments about you supposedly "rolling your eyes" etc. Next time I wouldn't pay
any attention to third party comments. There are some nice
trial helper videos on the UScA site and the Video/DVD "The Art of Trial Helper Work" by Chris Carr is worth looking at
if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr. Salerno, I wish more folks would demonstrate the same level of maturity. I'd say you've done quite well in seperating the wheat from chaf so-to-speak. I hope you continue to post videos, looking for advice, taking the well-meaning advice and constructive criticism and showing maturity to those that need it. 

DFrost


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jude Kitchens said:


> Hello Everyone,:-\"
> 
> This is the jr. "decoy" here trying to catch my breath. Thank you to all that posted kind and constructive comments. This was the second time trying helper work. I love working dogs and the energy that surrounds them so I am willing to learn and hear constructive criticism.
> 
> ...


Kinda looked like my first escape bite. :lol:

IMHO it looked like your foot work needs some adjuustment. Taking shorter strides helps you maintain balance. It's not rally about being as fast as possible. Kinda like a running back going through the line. Keep them feet moving, close to the ground.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

where are you guys training down in the low country, I coming down to visit famiy this july, would love to meet up with you guys and train.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

In Charleston, Hollywood, and Manning, SC


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Mr. Salerno, I wish more folks would demonstrate the same level of maturity. I'd say you've done quite well in seperating the wheat from chaf so-to-speak. I hope you continue to post videos, looking for advice, taking the well-meaning advice and constructive criticism and showing maturity to those that need it.
> 
> DFrost


A really big DITTO! Very refreshing! Hats off to the OP!


----------

